# School of Biblical Evangelism [The Way of the Master]



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 29, 2013)

I am doing the School of Biblical Evangelism with a friend (produced by Ray Comforts ministry). This can be done online School of Biblical Evangelism or by book The School of Biblical Evangelism: 101 Lessons: How to Share Your Faith Simply, Effectively, Biblically... the Way Jesus Did: Kirk Cameron, Ray Comfort: 9780882709680: Amazon.com: Books . There are 101 comprehensive lessons. 

Strengths:
1. This is one of the most comprehensive training programs I have seen. With 101 lessons the range of topics is very helpful and there is much practical and wise advice on evangelism.
2. I like the use of the law as a tool to help see the glories of the gospel itself.

Weaknesses:
1. Ray Comfort is not reformed and it shows in a number of places. Eg, the freedom of the will and the Sabbath day not being a requirement for Christians. For this reason I recommend supplementing it with Metzger's 'Tell the Truth' (4 ed). Though Metzger does not have the comprehensive coverage as the School of Biblical Evangelism, its theology is great and there is much helpful coverage on the relationship between the doctrines of sovereign grace and evangelism. I am also reading Spurgeon's classic 'The Soul Winner'. 
2. Its evidential approach to apologetics are weak in key places. Eg 'How to prove the existence of God'. Thus it is a good idea to supplement with Scott Oliphint's books on apologetics (or similar). 

With wise supplementation and careful discernment, the School of Biblical Evangelism is a helpful tool in training people on how to fish for men.


----------

